# Incubation



## Sophb1 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me any advise? This is my first time incubating and this egg has been in the incubator for 3 days and has this yellow substance on the shell-i feel this is not good. I have read online that I should take this out immediately as it could explode and affect the other eggs but I'm really unsure what to do. I would be grateful for any advise.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was that substance on the egg when you set it? Does it have a smell? It could very well be bad and working on exploding. 

Do you know how to candle? If not you use a small, powerful flashlight, shine it from the narrow point up to the bottom. Look to see if there are veins developing. There won't be many at three days.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If the egg is bad it was bad before you put it in the incubator as it takes longer than three days for a fresh egg to go begin decay. I usually candle around day 4 and those eggs that are clear are boiled and fed back to the birds. Even an egg that started development and died would not be at this stage in a day or so.

X2 on everything Robin said.


----------



## Sophb1 (Aug 2, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Was that substance on the egg when you set it? Does it have a smell? It could very well be bad and working on exploding.
> 
> Do you know how to candle? If not you use a small, powerful flashlight, shine it from the narrow point up to the bottom. Look to see if there are veins developing. There won't be many at three days.


Thankyou very much for the advise! It wasn't there when I put it in and it has no smell either. 
I'm so undecided to what to do. 
I am going to candle it tonight and see what's happening inside.
I may attach a photo on here to get a second opinion if that's okay as I'm a newbie to all of this!


----------



## Sophb1 (Aug 2, 2021)

danathome said:


> If the egg is bad it was bad before you put it in the incubator as it takes longer than three days for a fresh egg to go begin decay. I usually candle around day 4 and those eggs that are clear are boiled and fed back to the birds. Even an egg that started development and died would not be at this stage in a day or so.
> 
> X2 on everything Robin said.


This is what I thought, thankyou very much for your advise!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It shouldn't be a problem posting a photo. 

I don't blame you for your concern. Nothing like having to clean up a mess from an exploded egg in an incubator. If it wasn't there when you set it then it's probably bad.


----------



## Sophb1 (Aug 2, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It shouldn't be a problem posting a photo.
> 
> I don't blame you for your concern. Nothing like having to clean up a mess from an exploded egg in an incubator. If it wasn't there when you set it then it's probably bad.


I've just candle them, these arnt the best photos but they are the best I could get. I can't see any prominent veins but I know it is a bit too early to tell still. Is there anything you can see that I can't. What's your opinion? 
Thanks







>


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Too soon to be sure of development, but I do not see gas bubbles of a decaying egg either. If that substance on the egg is hard and dry, it is likely not from spoilage. It common to find eggs with something stuck to them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If you do see bubbles that move as you turn the egg, discard it carefully.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Somethings wrong. Where is the air cell?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Air cell at the very bottom towards the light???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe. One pic it looks like, the other not.


----------



## Sophb1 (Aug 2, 2021)

I may leave it in for a bit longer to see if it develops further and just hope it doesn't break or explode-will keep checking it regularly.


----------

